# Anyone looking for part time coding work?



## Pinpoint

Our company is currently in need of outpatient surgery coders. Need to have experience in coding for ASCs or at least the surgery codes that physicians would use (CPT and modifiers). Job is remote and you will need your own coding books or online resources. 

If interested, reply with your email and I will get you their contact info.


----------



## allie36

*part time remote*

alysiaur26@yahoo.com I would be interested.


----------



## rameshone4ever@gmail.com

*rameshsep15@gmail.com*

I would be interested.


----------



## d_imparato

I would like more information about this position please.  
ladonnaimparato@yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------



## HETAL

*part time remote position*

hetalshah215@gmail.com
I would like to have more information. would be interested.
Thank you.


----------



## sueskuhn

I would be interested as well.

stilertsenator@gmail.com


----------



## Weeze

Pinpoint said:


> Our company is currently in need of outpatient surgery coders. Need to have experience in coding for ASCs or at least the surgery codes that physicians would use (CPT and modifiers). Job is remote and you will need your own coding books or online resources.
> 
> If interested, reply with your email and I will get you their contact info.


I am interested.

kweeze5150@gmail.com


----------



## mellowyellow

shinbrians@hotmail.com


----------



## soccer2004

*part-time surgery coder*

I am interested.  My email is soccer2004usa@yahoo.com


----------



## amitjoshi4

Yes I am interested.

10+ experience. My email is amit_20042000@yahoo.co.in


----------



## cherylrossi

Sent you a private message. I have experience in outpatient surgeries


----------



## Jeritano

Pinpoint said:


> Our company is currently in need of outpatient surgery coders. Need to have experience in coding for ASCs or at least the surgery codes that physicians would use (CPT and modifiers). Job is remote and you will need your own coding books or online resources.
> 
> If interested, reply with your email and I will get you their contact info.



I would be interested.  Jeritano716@comcast.net


----------



## RobertaPeppler

robertapeppler68@yahoo.com
I do have internet access as well as the current 2015 coding books.
Thank you very much for thinking of us on the AAPC forum and I look forward to hearing more about the position.
Roberta Peppler
robertapeppler68@yahoo.com


----------



## Twixle2002

twixle2002@yahoo.com I would be interested


----------



## mmays69

*Re: Coding positon*



Pinpoint said:


> Our company is currently in need of outpatient surgery coders. Need to have experience in coding for ASCs or at least the surgery codes that physicians would use (CPT and modifiers). Job is remote and you will need your own coding books or online resources.
> 
> If interested, reply with your email and I will get you their contact info.



mmays69@rocketmail.com  I am interested in this position.
Thanks:


----------



## edradavis2323

*Part Time Remote Coder*

Yes I am interested.  I am a remote coder now and have all the coding books and resources myself.  I have 10 years experience as well.

Thanks,
Edra


----------



## kellyhelmlinger

*Part-time coder*

Hi,
I am interested in this opportunity. Please send me additional information. 
Thank you!

kelbeljh@yahoo.com


----------



## second to none 

I am interested and my email is mapleflower84@hotmail.com


----------



## Lisa Florez

*Part time remote code*

Hello, I'm  interested, my email is                                                                 Lmarie029@hotmail.com.  Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWells1987

*Part time remote coder*

I'm interested! davidchefbecky@windstream.net


----------



## cktdux

CHERLYNNE KEY-THOMAS
397 Fort Smith Boulevard ▪ Deltona, FL 32738 ▪ 770-896-4842 ▪ cktdux50@gmail.com 


Top performing professional who combines strong academic success with valuable customer service experience to illustrate level of competence. Regarded as a loyal employee as evidenced by a dedicated work history. 

	Able to work in team-based environments with emphasis on performance, accountability, and customer service.
	Manage strong working relationships with clients to ensure consistent, high-quality work.
	Skilled communicator ? relays critical information to promote fluid business operations.


Volunteer: White Lion Against Domestic Violence (WLADV) / 2015 ? Present

Non Profit Resale Shop that supports the cause of domestic violence
Merchandize and stock inventory, manage cash register, and keep establishment clean and organized.

KEY QUALIFICATIONS

Medical Billing ▪ Medical Coding ▪ ICD-9-CM ▪ HCPCS ▪ CPT ▪ Introduction to ICD-10-CM ▪ Medical Terminology
Electronic Health Records (EHR) ▪ Electronic Medical Records (EMR) ▪ Greenway ▪ HIPAA Compliance ▪ Tricare
Centers for Medicare and Medicaid ▪ CMS 1500 ▪ CMS 1450 (UB-04) ▪ EOBs ▪ Payment Posting ▪ Revenue Cycle 
Management ▪ Scheduling ▪ Insurance Verification ▪ Insurance Billing Procedures ▪ Insurance Claim Processing
Reimbursement Methodologies ▪ Fee Schedules ▪ Outpatient / Physician ▪ Inpatient / Facility ▪ Co-Payments
Managed Care (HMO, PPO, and POS) ▪ Government Payers ▪ Third Party Payers ▪ Worker?s Compensation 
Practice Management ▪ Medical Office Procedures ▪ Anatomy & Physiology ▪ Deductibles ▪ Superbill 

ACADEMIC TRAINING

Ultimate Medical Academy
Medical Billing and Coding Diploma │ 2015
- Earned Academic Honors Recognition -  
Certificates of Completion: CMS 1500; Medicare Fraud and Abuse Prevention, Detection and Reporting; World of Medicare and Uniform Billing (UB)-4

The PJA School / Upper Darby, PA				     Harcum Jr. College / Bryn Mawr, PA
Associate Degree: Law/Accounting (GPA: 4.0) │ 1996		     Associates Degree: Fashion/Merchandising │ 1980
Paralegal Certificate │ 1990 

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Sears Holdings / Norristown, PA			
Department Manager/Department Leader │ 2000 ? 2011
	Earned performance-based promotion in recognition of keen ability to bring company objectives to fruition, effectively lead personnel and work across multiple departments.
	Supervised/trained up to 8 cashiers throughout all daily activities, including: Customer service, cash flow, individual position in bottom line and handling/settling registers.
	Effectively assumed previously ignored secondary supervisory position to complete paperwork, explain rules to associates and ensure all duties were enforced. 
	Played central role in reorganizing and re-training employees to greatly enhance efficiency and effectiveness.
	Maintained department within budgeted labor hours, ensuring customers were served in proper fashion, while reducing company expenditures.

Making Menagerie / Phoenixville, PA
Owner/Operator │ 1993 ? 2000
	Direct and coordinate organization?s financial and budget activities to fund operations, maximize investments and increase efficiency.
	Oversaw all front- and back-office duties, including financial transactions, advertising initiatives, the hiring, training and terminating of employees and completing all applicable paperwork.

Delaware County Domestic Abuse Project / Media, PA		
Court Liaison │ 1991 ? 1996


----------



## SienTC1720

I am very interested, as outpatient surgery is what I have been billing since I became certified. My e-mail is cady.concepcion@yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------

